# Is this the last gasp for Ruth Bader Ginsburg?



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

Maybe.

Breaking:  "Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was admitted to a Baltimore hospital early Tuesday for treatment of a possible infection, her office said."

Ruth Bader Ginsburg hospitalized for infection

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/14/sup...burg-hospitalized-for-possible-infection.html


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 14, 2020)

She's a tough old bird.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 14, 2020)

If something would happen to RBG,  it will be an interesting fall with confirmation hearings after Labor Day.

I don't think after all the grief The Turtle got from delaying the Garland nomination in honor of the Democrat Party's Biden Rule he would make that mistake again.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't worry she can do virtual court.


----------



## White Power Matters (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh my! Trump just may get to appoint that good looking female Conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett, age 47.









						BREAKING: Ruth Bader Ginsburg Hospitalized with Possible Infection
					

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was admitted to Johns Hopkins Tuesday afternoon with a possible infection. The 87-year-old received treatment after experiencing a fever and chills, reported CNBC. *GINSBURG ADMITTED TO JOHN HOPKINS FOR POSSIBLE INFECTION *GINSBURG UNDERWENT PROCEDURE AT...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




I


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jul 14, 2020)

One can only hope, she is as evil a creature as has ever drawn breath... I doubt she does, further, they would lie, and lie and lie if the hag does kick off, and I doubt whether republicans would allow Trump to replace her so close to election, mark my words, they'd obstruct him(republicans)over some manufactured reason...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 14, 2020)

White Power Matters said:


> Oh my! Trump just may get to appoint Amy Berman Jackson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the Senate belongs to the Republicans, and thanks to Dirty Harry Reid and the nuclear option, when the bitch dies, in the next couple of days, another Conservative Judge on the Supremes.....


The term "nuclear option" is an analogy to nuclear weapons being the most extreme option in warfare. In November 2013, Senate Democrats led by Harry Reid used the nuclear option to *eliminate the 60-vote rule on executive branch nominations and federal judicial appointments*, but not for the Supreme Court. *Oct 11 2019*
*Nuclear option - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_option


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 14, 2020)

That old crow has nine lives


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## JLW (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey look the ghouls are out.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Don't worry she can do virtual court.



I wasn't aware hell had internet service.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> One can only hope, she is as evil a creature as has ever drawn breath... I doubt she does, further, they would lie, and lie and lie if the hag does kick off, and I doubt whether republicans would allow Trump to replace her so close to election, mark my words, they'd obstruct him(republicans)over some manufactured reason...



Look in the mirror. You're as evil a creature as has ever drawn breath for hoping she dies.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> That old crow has nine lives



What is she on now, number eight I think?


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry she can do virtual court.
> ...


They even have transcendental meditation.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Around a big bonfire, I suppose? Complete with wieners and marshmallows on a pitchfork?


----------



## Thinker101 (Jul 14, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.



Dang, that tells us way too much about the folks you hang with.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 14, 2020)

She has the option of retiring to enjoy the rest of her statistically little time..

But would her masters in The Democarty allow that?


----------



## WillPower (Jul 14, 2020)

She's beaten cancer several times and who knows what else?  My guess is one bright morning she chokes to death on a bagel and Trump names Roger Stone to replace her.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 14, 2020)

Copy and paste please- I'm not going to "white list" a source that wants to be taken seriously.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 14, 2020)

Guys, she beat pancreatic cancer. I totally disagree with her politics but she's tough as a waffle house steak. I don't see an infection taking her out.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 14, 2020)

Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 14, 2020)

Trump was surprised when asked about it at the press conf saying he hadn't heard it, since the news broke while he was speaking: "i wish her well, she's done some rulings in my favor", he groused


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2020)

She is immortal.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 14, 2020)

Let's look at another example of total fucking *dishonesty and hypocrisy from the Republicans*:

"McConnell defended Republicans’ decision not to hold a confirmation hearing for Garland, much less grant him an up-or-down vote on the Senate floor, by invoking the so-called Biden Rule. .... begun in 1992, whereby the Senate refrained from considering Supreme Court nominees during a presidential election year.""""










						Mitch McConnell looks like a hypocrite on Supreme Court nominees, but he didn't have to - LegBranch
					

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell of Kentucky rekindled the acrimonious debate over control of the Supreme Court when he acknowledged the Senate would consider a presidential nominee to fill a vacancy on the court if one occurred in 2020. Democrats were apoplectic given the role played by...




					www.legbranch.org


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 14, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.
> ...


That's okay, and it does.  I love educated old folks that are robust and relevant.  That is Ruth.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

White Power Matters said:


> Oh my! Trump just may get to appoint that good looking female Conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett, age 47.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a hard choice.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 14, 2020)

I recall left loons rubbing their hands with glee when Justice Scalia passed.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 14, 2020)

Retire already, Ginsberg. Is your lust and addiction to power so all-consuming that you'll die on the bench?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Death Angel (Jul 14, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Let's look at another example of total fucking *dishonesty and hypocrisy from the Republicans*:
> 
> "McConnell defended Republicans’ decision not to hold a confirmation hearing for Garland, much less grant him an up-or-down vote on the Senate floor, by invoking the so-called Biden Rule. .... begun in 1992, whereby the Senate refrained from considering Supreme Court nominees during a presidential election year.""""
> 
> ...


The Joe Biden Rule?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 14, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.


She is getting the care we don't.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 14, 2020)

The devil is with her. She'll be fine


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 14, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.


Agreed.  Yeah, they get really worked up and disparage a lifetime of serving an Oath to the Constitution of the United States to preside on the SCOTUS.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2020)

Doesn’t really matter

Republicans have made it clear they will not fill Supreme Court vacancies in an Election year


----------



## beautress (Jul 14, 2020)

Prayers up for Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsberg.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ruth Bader Ginsburg Was Hospitalized Tuesday Morning
					

This just in.




					townhall.com
				




OMG....

Imagine......


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 14, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.


Mr. Clean...there were questions if she had eligibility to be a Supreme Court Justice. The progs are making her into a legend. And she is not. ACLU?


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jul 14, 2020)

You're late to the party sport, at least five such breaking news tabs already exist....


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

Geezus! She was hospitalized five times in the last hour.

It must be serious this time.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 14, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Let's look at another example of total fucking *dishonesty and hypocrisy from the Republicans*:
> 
> "McConnell defended Republicans’ decision not to hold a confirmation hearing for Garland, much less grant him an up-or-down vote on the Senate floor, by invoking the so-called Biden Rule. .... begun in 1992, whereby the Senate refrained from considering Supreme Court nominees during a presidential election year.""""
> 
> ...


If you control the Senate, you get to make that choice. Are you a political neophyte or something? Elections have consequences, after all.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 14, 2020)

I hope this is it. So even if Trump loses in November he will have changed the court for the next 30 years


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Geezus! She was hospitalized five times in the last hour.
> 
> It must be serious this time.


She needs to swallow her ego and fucking retire.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

Gracie said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Geezus! She was hospitalized five times in the last hour.
> ...



Better yet, just swallow her tongue and fucking die already. She's outlived her usefulness to the Democrats and her brand of justice isn't radical enough for them anymore.

There. I said it.


----------



## beautress (Jul 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Ruth Bader Ginsburg Was Hospitalized Tuesday Morning
> 
> 
> This just in.
> ...


Hey, Sunny D. We've been getting about 2 posts per hour on Mrs. Ginsberg. That is all.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 14, 2020)

Gracie said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Geezus! She was hospitalized five times in the last hour.
> ...


Is she dead yet?
Don't worry, their working on it.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll be fine.......I'll be just fine...........


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 14, 2020)

Let us now join in song....


----------



## skews13 (Jul 14, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> One can only hope, she is as evil a creature as has ever drawn breath... I doubt she does, further, they would lie, and lie and lie if the hag does kick off, and I doubt whether republicans would allow Trump to replace her so close to election, mark my words, they'd obstruct him(republicans)over some manufactured reason...



So hows that whole court packing thing worked out for you so far?

Wait until the other side gets a whack at it.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I'll see your one and raise you two.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 14, 2020)

Trump will fill at least 2 SC seats in his second term.


----------



## night_son (Jul 14, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Hey look the ghouls are out.



No, they're all working in abortion clinics. As for Ruth Bader, she's made of a mettle few living human beings still possess. I despise most of her positions and admire her will to live.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


She's got the experience.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn’t really matter
> 
> Republicans have made it clear they will not fill Supreme Court vacancies in an Election year


That's great he'll have 4 years to pick a replacement


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't worry. I'll be working from home.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 14, 2020)

Trump will be filling at least 2 seats in his second term.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 14, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.


You know at one time, we were pretty nice, but after a few years of assholes like you, well, nice went by the wayside...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2020)

Seriously.....she is too sickly and old to keep going on and not retiring. Ego. Pride. Regardless of mush brain. Just like Biden. Unless she is being manipulated like Biden is.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 14, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Let's look at another example of total fucking *dishonesty and hypocrisy from the Republicans*:
> 
> "McConnell defended Republicans’ decision not to hold a confirmation hearing for Garland, much less grant him an up-or-down vote on the Senate floor, by invoking the so-called Biden Rule. .... begun in 1992, whereby the Senate refrained from considering Supreme Court nominees during a presidential election year.""""
> 
> ...


Oh you poor little snowflake, it was Dirty Harry Reid who started the games, and now the Republicans are playing it, you get all choked up....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 14, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> She has the option of retiring to enjoy the rest of her statistically little time..
> 
> But would her masters in The Democarty allow that?


When you make a deal with the Devil, eventually that soul has to pay the piper... Maybe Darth Bader is afraid of dying because she knows who she is going to be with, for eternity..


----------



## JGalt (Jul 14, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Trump will be filling at least 2 seats in his second term.



Poor Ruthie. When she finally dies, she'll also die 358 additional times by way of USMB "Breaking News" threads.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2020)

"...-ruth-bader-ginsburg-hospitalized-possible-infection..."

When is Biden going to learn to wash his hands?


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> She's outlived her usefulness to the Democrats and her brand of justice isn't radical enough for them anymore.


Roe v. Wade, the baby-killing slaughterhouses, the cut-out private parts, the missing wisdom teeth, the children blinded by their parents, the C-sectioned mothers fighting painful scar tissue for life, the rape and sexual harassment lawsuits in civil court, the entire Democrat medical-legal machine has to be razed to the ground until not one stone atop another is left of that accursed mainstream medical establishment in the United States.

>>> If men strive, and hurt a woman with child, so that her fruit depart from her, and yet no mischief follow: he shall be surely punished, according as the woman's husband will lay upon him; and he shall pay as the judges determine. And if any mischief follow, then thou shalt give life for life, Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, Burning for burning, wound for wound, stripe for stripe.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t really matter
> ...



That’s great

Lets let the people decide who gets to fill the seat
Thats what Republicans said four years ago


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will be filling at least 2 seats in his second term.
> ...


I can’t help feeling a little sadness for the old woman.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It’ll be President Trumps decision.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


He can pick a replacement and the Senate will wait till after the election to vote on it

Just like they did with Obama


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I’m good with you believing that.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 14, 2020)

White Power Matters said:


> Oh my! Trump just may get to appoint that good looking female Conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett, age 47.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wish her a fast recovery, but I hope she leaves the court.  We need to replace her with a Justice who actually understands the law and the Constitution....


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 14, 2020)

In the mythical little Russian village of Anatevka the local Jews had a blessing for the Tsar:  "May God bless and keep the Tsar...far away from us!"

I wish the infamous RBG a long and happy life, anyplace but in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jul 14, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > One can only hope, she is as evil a creature as has ever drawn breath... I doubt she does, further, they would lie, and lie and lie if the hag does kick off, and I doubt whether republicans would allow Trump to replace her so close to election, mark my words, they'd obstruct him(republicans)over some manufactured reason...
> ...


Good lord, another spectacular example of a democratic party performed intellectual abortion, folks this cretin was sent to public school and this is what they did to the poor child whilst there... *Packing the court my dear sub-moron, is precisely what the fascist democratic party has brazenly opined doing, not Mr Trump! *Presidents, who ran in an election and won it, get to nominate judges to the high court when an existing justice either croaks, or retires, and if that president has a majority of his own party holding down the senate, he gets to nominate people much more favorable to his idea of what the court should be as opposed to how the minority party sees things! 

 Packing the court master sub-moron, is the idea of a president and his own party expanding the courts number of sitting justices with justices who will do exactly as that president and his party insist they do! This is exactly what the democratic party has declared it intends to do, stack it with radical kook leftists to counter Trump's successfully having nominated at least two justices to it since he WON the election! In other words idiot, you are projecting your twisted fantasies and desires, as every democratic fascist does, always because they have been warned by the sacred earth mother fascists that the joy of baby killing is threatened with repeal!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 14, 2020)

Wish she would fucking retire, it's ridiculous that she continually puts the country through this!


But, as far as her replacement, whoever was chosen would likely be another back stabber anyway.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 14, 2020)

Ginsburg is Larry King dressed like a woman.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 14, 2020)

White Power Matters said:


> Oh my! Trump just may get to appoint that good looking female Conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett, age 47.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the reaper will get the old bitch this time. Go Grim Reaper!


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2020)

Ruth Ginsburg is dying again thread #462...


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Let's look at another example of total fucking *dishonesty and hypocrisy from the Republicans*:
> ...


If you control the Congress and the Executive branch, you get to add more seats to the US Supreme Court bench.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 14, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wish she would fucking retire, it's ridiculous that she continually puts the country through this!
> 
> 
> But, as far as her replacement, whoever was chosen would likely be another back stabber anyway.


This one's going to be a bloody battle.

This would be Trump's first replacing a far left nut with, hopefully, a true conservative. No telling what extremes the left would go


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 14, 2020)

I honestly don't know what I would more like to see. A death bed reversal from RBG on her views about when a Child's Constitutional rights should begin. . . Or, a fitting replacement for her that will get the correction made despite her and her fucktarded legacy.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 14, 2020)

beautress said:


> Prayers up for Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsberg.


Prayers my ass! I'm rooting for the reaper. Go Grim Reaper, go, go, go.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 14, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> I honestly don't know what I would more like to see. A death bed reversal from RBG on her views about when a Child's Constitutional rights should begin. . . Or, a fitting replacement for her that will get the correction made despite her and her fucktarded legacy.


Option A ain't happening. Option B is destined to happen.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 14, 2020)

Only witch in the way of stopping the murder of babies


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 14, 2020)

This woman has escaped death a dozen times.

That old buzzard will probably outlive half of us.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Breaking:  "Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was admitted to a Baltimore hospital early Tuesday for treatment of a possible infection, her office said."
> 
> ...


She needs to retire.  She cannot do her job.  Have you seen a recent interview with her?  She has been way worse than Biden is now for a long time.  She is just a figurehead at this point that probably has surrogates write her opinions for her.  It is time to impeach her since Dems refuse to let her step down.


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2020)

Organs. Blood. Plasma. Limbs. At the ready. Say the word.  

One hopes she makes it ..one doesn't wish death on anybody ....


----------



## petro (Jul 14, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Hey look the ghouls are out.


They showed up in droves when Rush Limbaugh announced his cancer.
Don't pretend that you didn't celebrate when you heard that news.


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2020)

petro said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey look the ghouls are out.
> ...



I want Rush Limbaugh to live.

He is amazing!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn’t really matter
> 
> Republicans have made it clear they will not fill Supreme Court vacancies in an Election year



Damn right.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 15, 2020)

Ginsburg is a class act. she always conducted herself civilly, and didn't let anger get in her way.

she has a bright future! i kid!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 15, 2020)

the year Ginsburg was born, Hitler became Fuhrer...that's how old she is!


----------



## TheParser (Jul 15, 2020)

With all due respect, the Supreme Court really should have term limits. 

Maybe 25 years should be the maximum.

And, of course, the House & Senate should also have term limits.

Now that we are on the brink of having a super woke administration taking over in a few months, perhaps some liberals will put their money where their mouth is and finally institute term limits for federal government positions.

C'mon! Give other people a chance to be "public servants."


----------



## RWS (Jul 15, 2020)

12...


----------



## RWS (Jul 15, 2020)

Ugh


----------



## RWS (Jul 15, 2020)

TheParser said:


> With all due respect, the Supreme Court really should have term limits.
> 
> Maybe 25 years should be the maximum.
> 
> ...


Ughy


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Breaking:  "Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was admitted to a Baltimore hospital early Tuesday for treatment of a possible infection, her office said."
> 
> ...


Oh good.  The old buzzard is old and frail as dirt, refuses to retire to sorta kinda enjoy the last few months of her life hoping in all hope of Biden getting elected, but is finally forced to check into of all places---- Baltimore General.      They are sure to kill her.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 15, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.


Everyone you know has spinobifida?


----------



## Claudette (Jul 15, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> That old crow has nine lives



Yes she does. At here age most would have retired long ago and that's what she needs to do. She's a tough old bird though so I doubt she will.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 15, 2020)

Is she dead yet?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 15, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.


Thanks. I need all the support I can get.....Ruthie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Excellent President Trump will have four more years to make a decision.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Works for me

If Trump is re-elected, he can fill the vacant seat
If not, Biden would get to fill it.

That s the way it worked in 2016


----------



## San Souci (Jul 15, 2020)

White Power Matters said:


> Oh my! Trump just may get to appoint that good looking female Conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett, age 47.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be FINE. RBG was the worst Justice ever. But I admire the fact that she is TOUGH.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Republicans don't play by their own rules. A seat can open up on November 2nd, and they will fill it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 15, 2020)

Not so fast trump! 

We will Piece her back together lol


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 15, 2020)

TheParser said:


> With all due respect, the Supreme Court really should have term limits.
> 
> Maybe 25 years should be the maximum.



Age 80, maybe.

Note that Ginsburg is NOT the senior justice...that is the 15-year-younger Clarence Thomas.



> And, of course, the House & Senate should also have term limits.
> 
> Now that we are on the brink of having a super woke administration taking over in a few months, perhaps some liberals will put their money where their mouth is and finally institute term limits for federal government positions.
> 
> C'mon! Give other people a chance to be "public servants."



Can't. That would require a Constitutional amendment...dead issue.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Death Angel (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Looking for "fairness"?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What own rules ?

You mean the Biden rule ?

Hahahahaha and you believed them.

I liked what they did and I knew they were just bullshitting you.

And if a seat opens on November 2nd....you can bet we'll fill it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Except you don't own the senate.

The Biden rule only applies when you are out of power...

So fuck off.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What does owning the Senate have to do with it?

The Senate is either allowed to vote on Supreme Court seats in an election year or they are not.

Republicans have made it clear that they will not fill SCOTUS seats in an election year....


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 15, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Ginsburg is a class act. she always conducted herself civilly, and didn't let anger get in her way.
> 
> she has a bright future! i kid!


Oh really! Was she being all that aloof when she promised to leave the country if Trump won the election? Well he won and it's been over three years now and that old bitch is still here. It's about time the Grim Reaper kept her promise to leave but in his own special way.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Ginsburg is a class act. she always conducted herself civilly, and didn't let anger get in her way.
> ...


I don’t think that was RBG

Nice try though


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No, the McConnell Rule...

_“The American people should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new president.” ~ Mitch McConnell, February in an election year._​


----------



## esalla (Jul 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Breaking:  "Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was admitted to a Baltimore hospital early Tuesday for treatment of a possible infection, her office said."
> 
> ...



I have my gaudy hawaian shirt ready should the bitch croak


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That actually originated with a Senator Biden


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Imbecile. Biden never said the next president should pick the SC justice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Biden rule is in play


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> If Trump is re-elected, he can fill the vacant seat
> If not, Biden would get to fill it.
> 
> That s the way it worked in 2016



Why do you assume that's the way it will work now?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


"Biden in 1992 on Supreme Court Vacancy - The New York Times" https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/po...8/biden-in-1992-on-supreme-court-vacancy.html


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 15, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> White Power Matters said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my! Trump just may get to appoint Amy Berman Jackson
> ...


If the Dems win the majority in the Senate, Chuck Schumer will block all of Trump's judges.
Schumer is pulling every dirty trick that he can to win the Senate.
VOTE
DO NOT SIT THIS ELECTION OUT


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You should learn to read, PussyBitch. Nowhere in there does Biden say the next president should pick the replacement.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 15, 2020)

I don’t agree with her politics but she’s a tough old bird you gotta give her that.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.



Ginsburg is a genocidal racist


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Harry Reid created the rule that stopped Garland. There is nothing that can stop Trump from seating the Old Buzzards nap chair with Repubs in Senate.

You can thank Reid to death. Obama could have seated Garland is Reis did not do what he did when Senate Leader.
 Libturds buttafookoed themselves.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 15, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.
> ...


I bet Mrs Klean was jumping when Scalia bellied up. Literally.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


And there is nothing that can stop Biden and Congressional Democrats from adding more seats to the Supreme Court next year and appoint Liberal justices should they win the election in November.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


That would be Turtle Boy Mitch

Lets see if he feels as strongly about not filling Supreme Court Seats in an election year


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That would be Harry Reid creating that rule. Harry Reid stopped Garland. Senate leader has a choice now near an election.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They made it clear they were not going to vote on Obama's selection.

We all know full good and well that if she died next month....Trump would nominate and McConnell would vote on them.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 15, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.
> ...



Shit...if she said that...

Combined with Wellington's letter to the Clintons......


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 15, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> I don’t agree with her politics but she’s a tough old bird you gotta give her that.


Fell for an old whore, did you? They don't repent even on their deathbeds, for the evil judgments of Democrats against the righteous, which still stand against us, enforced by wicked beat cops to the last jot and tittle in utter spite and defiance of the supremacy of the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 15, 2020)

She'll probably live longer than half of us...lol


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Never saw Harry Reid refuse to consider a Supreme Court nomination

Did you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t agree with her politics but she’s a tough old bird you gotta give her that.
> ...


Which judgement from RBG did you disagree with?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 15, 2020)

Not sure why the Left is worried?

So far, EVERY Supreme Court choice Trump has made has aligned with their values.  
I'm sure he'd appoint another leftist friendly / Establishment protecting nominee again.

Maybe he'd appoint Robert Muller to replace RBG?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The people decided it's Trump's call


----------



## citygator (Jul 15, 2020)

Donald Trump will die well before RGB.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.


I love ginsburg, she's from just about 25 miles  from here[her and trump have the same urban DNA]  and the bench needs her, but your only concern in how you feel about the right is because you are worried about her seat and not her, don't even try to pretend it is otherwise, I know too many white liberals just like you.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 15, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> That old crow has nine lives



Yeah I'm afraid if Trump is going to appoint a replacement he's going to have to get reelected first.



HenryBHough said:


> She has the option of retiring to enjoy the rest of her statistically little time..
> 
> But would her masters in The Democarty allow that?



she would probably live longer if she just continues her daily regimen of showing up for work.  It's obvious she only has a small amount of time left.
I guess I can't blame her for wanting to spend it being busy day in and day out.
Apparently she intends to die in the office.... A choice that no one can prevent as long as she keeps her mind
Which seems to be quite intact.

Jo


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 15, 2020)

The devil was with her again





__





						Ruth Bader Ginsburg discharged from hospital and is ‘doing well,’ Supreme Court says | Fox News
					

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has been released from a hospital in Maryland after being treated for a possible infection and is “doing well," the court said Wednesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No pussybitch he said the next supreme court nomination should not be held until after the November election dumbass


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


_Wait until after the election_ would have meant Bush could still have nominated someone after the election and the Senate would have proceeded with confirmation hearings.

I don't care how retarded you are, that's not the same as saying, _no confirmation hearings, let the next president pick._

Are you ever not a PussyBitch retard?

Ever???


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


playing word games pussybitch just shows how stupid you are
And Biden did say the nomination should not take place until after the election


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 15, 2020)

The RBG body double was just released from the "hospital"


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


It was if you bother to look it up, shithead.
Here I figued you too dayum stupid to pull off a scimple search. Ruth Bader Ginsburg: If Trump wins, time to move to New Zealand

She was just one idiot among many who said that same thing but all of those assholes are all still here. I don't think any of them had the decency to follow through and leave.
In her case she should have been dropped from the bench in a New York minute for saying something that political and irresponsible while setting on the supreme court bench.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


You lose

In an interview with The New York Times published Sunday, the Supreme Court justice said *her husband, who died in 2010, would have said, *“‘Now it’s time for us to move to New Zealand.’”


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 16, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Breaking:  "Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was admitted to a Baltimore hospital early Tuesday for treatment of a possible infection, her office said."
> 
> ...


time to put the finishing touches on the Ruth Ginsberg robot


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe.
> ...


RBG will dance on Fat Donnies grave


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


PussyBitch, Bush was never told he couldn't appoint another Justice like Obama was told. You really do have shit for brains not being able to comprehend that. Just like your brain isn't even capable of thinking up your own insults. Mine is so good, you had to use it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Pussy bitch if you watched the video Biden most assuredly said the nomination for a supreme court justice should not take place until after the election


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hey Ralph. Here is what I'm trying to convey to you regarding someone really screwing themselves.








						Republicans Are Thanking Harry Reid After Kennedy Retirement
					

"Thanks to all of you who encouraged me to consider filibuster reform"




					time.com


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 16, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The RBG body double was just released from the "hospital"


The operation was 100% successful.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


PussyBitch, Bush was still president after the election. Flush your brain.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Thank you, Dirty Harry!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 16, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol. I've been trying to explain this to Ralph but he refexively says Turtle Mitchey......lol


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


My friends call me Ed Norton

Lets examine filibuster reform which had nothing to do with the Turtle refusing to consider Merrick Garland 

The Senate had a long tradition of confirming Presidential court appointments with rare exceptions where it would filibuster appointments.

When Obama was elected, minority leader McConnell began to filibuster all court Appointments and only clearing a few.  As empty court seats began to pile up, Harry Reid threatened McConnell with the nuclear option on LOWER LEVEL JUDGES.

Reid promised he would stop his filibuster.  When he continued to block Obama appointments, Reid had no choice but to use the nuclear Option.

Once Trump became President, McConnell expanded the nuclear option to include Supreme Court judges.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2020)

We have to thank Reid, Biden and Schumer for this rule


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol. I love Jackie Gleason, so I gave you Ralph....................From now on it will be rightwinger.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> RBG will dance on Fat Donnies grave


I hope not


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 16, 2020)

Any updates ?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Any updates ?


She's working from home now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Any updates ?


The body double was released yesterday


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 16, 2020)

The old bat made it clear that the US Constitution would not be her preferred choice of government document in this day an age.  Thus, the sooner she kicks off, the better.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates ?
> ...



Got me good......................


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 16, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.
> ...











						Spina bifida - Symptoms and causes
					






					www.mayoclinic.org
				




No.  Go ahead and post away about RBG.    No doubt your Family and Pastor are proud of you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 16, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Spina bifida - Symptoms and causes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She stated she finds the US Constitution to be irrelevant.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 16, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> She stated she finds the US Constitution to be irrelevant.











						Ruth Bader Ginsburg Taken Way Out of Context - FactCheck.org
					

In a 2012 interview with an Arabic-language television station, Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg suggested that as Egypt prepared to write a new constitution, Egyptians look to more recently written constitutions than the United States'.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 16, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> The old bat made it clear that the US Constitution would not be her preferred choice of government document in this day an age.  Thus, the sooner she kicks off, the better.


And of course _she_ gets the the very best of the best care from her very own government-mandated medical system which provides substandard care to the general public on an involuntary lifetime gun ban basis only. Didn't you know poor people are poor because they are mentally ill and exhibit symptoms of deranged thinking not in line with the political left on the court bench.


----------



## RWS (Jul 17, 2020)

That's just wrong people.... All of you. You should be ashamed of yourselves....


----------



## RWS (Jul 17, 2020)

You're terrible people...


----------



## wamose (Jul 17, 2020)

She should retire immediately and die with dignity. Anyway, Trump needs to make the next SC nomination to even out the current liberal bias.


----------



## RWS (Jul 17, 2020)

wamose said:


> She should retire immediately and die with dignity. Anyway, Trump needs to make the next SC nomination to even out the current liberal bias.


You're horrible dude. It scares me...


----------



## RWS (Jul 17, 2020)

Black people want to reprise and kill us all, even if we're innocent. And that's understandable. Because racist prix are pushing shit that is being allowed by killing black people. And they're being killed. And they're fucking angry. And it's gonna come around, even to innocent people. 

This bullshit has to stop. Before we're all dead.


----------



## wamose (Jul 17, 2020)

RWS said:


> Black people want to reprise and kill us all, even if we're innocent. And that's understandable. Because racist prix are pushing shit that is being allowed by killing black people. And they're being killed. And they're fucking angry. And it's gonna come around, even to innocent people.
> 
> This bullshit has to stop. Before we're all dead.


That's Biden like coherency right there. "It's understandable that Blacks want to kill innocent White people?" With all due respect,  you're a new breed of fucked up.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2020)

Only 4 months or so to the election; they stall confirmation of a new one until after the election easily, so no reason to cheer just yet. They should send her to New Zealand for medical care, though; that's where she is supposed to have moved to after the 2016 election, with Rosey O'Donnell and here taking turns sitting on each other's faces.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 17, 2020)

RWS said:


> Black people want to reprise and kill us all, even if we're innocent. And that's understandable. Because racist prix are pushing shit that is being allowed by killing black people. And they're being killed. And they're fucking angry. And it's gonna come around, even to innocent people.
> 
> This bullshit has to stop. Before we're all dead.



Lead by example; give some hood rat all your stuff and then shoot yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 17, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Ruth Bader Ginsburg Taken Way Out of Context - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> In a 2012 interview with an Arabic-language television station, Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg suggested that as Egypt prepared to write a new constitution, Egyptians look to more recently written constitutions than the United States'.
> ...


Move to Egypt where all the Egyptians are trying to move to the US.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 17, 2020)

RWS said:


> Black people want to reprise and kill us all, even if we're innocent. And that's understandable. Because racist prix are pushing shit that is being allowed by killing black people. And they're being killed. And they're fucking angry. And it's gonna come around, even to innocent people.
> 
> This bullshit has to stop. Before we're all dead.


has there ever been a point in your life where you made sense?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> She is getting the care we don't.


Why do you say that?  Don't you get taken care of by your doctors?  Maybe you should switch doctors!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Mr. Clean...there were questions if she had eligibility to be a Supreme Court Justice. The progs are making her into a legend. And she is not. ACLU?


What eligibility?  Are you confused again?  You don't even have to be a lawyer to be on SCOTUS.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Better yet, just swallow her tongue and fucking die already. She's outlived her usefulness to the Democrats and her brand of justice isn't radical enough for them anymore.
> 
> There. I said it.



Asshole.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

night_son said:


> No, they're all working in abortion clinics. As for Ruth Bader, she's made of a mettle few living human beings still possess. I despise most of her positions and admire her will to live.


She's "made of "mettle?  That is improper use of the word.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> When you make a deal with the Devil, eventually that soul has to pay the piper... Maybe Darth Bader is afraid of dying because she knows who she is going to be with, for eternity..



She's Jewish.  They do not believe in hell!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Maybe the reaper will get the old bitch this time. Go Grim Reaper!



Asshole.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> She needs to retire.  She cannot do her job.  Have you seen a recent interview with her?  She has been way worse than Biden is now for a long time.  She is just a figurehead at this point that probably has surrogates write her opinions for her.  It is time to impeach her since Dems refuse to let her step down.


Yeah, the Democrats are going to impeach her.  How long have you been an idiot?  Is it something new to you or are you experienced?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

TheParser said:


> With all due respect, the Supreme Court really should have term limits.
> 
> Maybe 25 years should be the maximum.
> 
> ...



Sure!  Congress will vote to limit their terms.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> Republicans don't play by their own rules. A seat can open up on November 2nd, and they will fill it.



Not possible.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

citygator said:


> Donald Trump will die well before RGB.



Thank you for you unqualified opinion, Dr. Asshole.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yeah, the Democrats are going to impeach her.  How long have you been an idiot?  Is it something new to you or are you experienced?


When have I ever claimed Dems would do the right thing?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> She's "made of "mettle?  That is improper use of the word.


Hay Spel Checker!  Eye dint git a responses from yew on hour last talking.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Not possible.


Of course it is.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Lots of right wing scumbags in this thread.


Must be a good thread. I prefer to call us Regular Americans.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn’t really matter
> 
> Republicans have made it clear they will not fill Supreme Court vacancies in an Election year


After that Kavanaugh Hit job? Don't bet on it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2020)

San Souci said:


> After that Kavanaugh Hit job? Don't bet on it.


LOLOLOL 

Like you idiots need an excuse.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Like you idiots need an excuse.


Stooping to personal insult? There goes the "Intellectual Left" again. Funny how it works.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Stooping to personal insult? There goes the "Intellectual Left" again. Funny how it works.


Aww, you poor, delicate snowflake.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Got me good......................


Is she dead yet?


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> She's "made of "mettle?  That is improper use of the word.



While normally I'd not respond to a local internet agitator such as yourself, the modern grammatical lack of efficacy demonstrated by the average cyber fool online does lately tend to get my goat somewhat. Let us say, for the purposes of this "lesson", you ought to check the etymology and normative uses and meanings of a word, front to back, before attempting to "educate" a fellow human being on its improper usage and definition. In this particular case, you've put foot in mouth. But that's okay, I suppose. In this age of pixelated smart device dependency, everyone believes himself to be some expert lording over some base aspect of our existence. Why would you attempt to be more original than anyone else?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> When have I ever claimed Dems would do the right thing?


That is why it won't happen despite your claim it can be done.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That is why it won't happen despite your claim it can be done.


It could if Republicans win.  But most of the GOP is too cowardly to do it as well.  I’m just saying it should happen, not that it actual ever will happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2020)

San Souci said:


> After that Kavanaugh Hit job? Don't bet on it.



I know Republicans would not be willing to admit to the world that they are hypocrites with double standards


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I know Republicans would not be willing to admit to the world that they are hypocrites with double standards


The Dems won't admit THEY started the KKK ,Jim ,Crow ,or the Civil War.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 17, 2020)

She just released her liver is full of tumors since Feb.

Going through chemo. Says she is still fit.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 17, 2020)

San Souci said:


> After that Kavanaugh Hit job? Don't bet on it.


Ginsburgs liver is the cancer last stop before the brain.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 17, 2020)

This POS won’t retire, we would all be told to leave our jobs if we were almost 90 years old with cancer.. United States Supreme Court is officially a fucking joke..  trump
Needs to add two more seats because this turd won’t retire









						Ruth Bader Ginsburg has been undergoing chemotherapy to treat recurrence of cancer
					

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has been undergoing chemotherapy treatment since May because of a recurrence of cancer, the justice said in a statement Friday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 17, 2020)

Democrats all have one thing in common
Old whites racists killing black babies!
Republicans are young, diverse, educated


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2020)

Just 4 more months. 4 more months! 

Hang on RBG, hang on!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> She's a tough old bird.


Thank God!


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Just 4 more months. 4 more months!
> 
> Hang on RBG, hang on!!!


Lol who’s gonna beat trump? Old white racist democrats?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2020)

I do not post this with glee. 

------------------------

Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg announced Friday she has been treated for liver cancer and will continue receiving treatment, but she plans to do her job full steam ahead as long as she’s capable.

“I have often said I would remain a member of the Court as long as I can do the job full steam. I remain fully able to do that,” Justice Ginsburg said.

She said a scan in February revealed cancer lesions in her liver, and she began chemotherapy in May.









						Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg treated for cancer recurrence in liver
					

Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg announced Friday she has been treated for cancer lesions in her liver and will continue receiving treatment, but she plans to do her job full steam ahead as long as she’s capable.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> I do not post this with glee.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...



I hope that if it is her time to go, that she goes quickly.  Suffering under cancer is horrendous, and I wish it on no one.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> I hope that if it is her time to go, that she goes quickly.  Suffering under cancer is horrendous, and I wish it on no one.


I do agree with you. She has had admirable tenacity through the years and I hope she can beat this too.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> I do not post this with glee.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...




Liver cancer is usually not that terribly aggressive.   A friend of mine has stage 3 cancer and he's hardly on the precipice of death.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 17, 2020)

Supreme Court's Ginsburg says she's being treated for liver cancer, but still working 'full steam'
					

The 87-year-old justice said she began a course of chemotherapy in May to treat a recurrence of cancer after a February scan revealed lesions on her liver.




					www.cnbc.com
				



I'll give her a month. Will Trump replace her before of after the election?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 364379This POS won’t retire, we would all be told to leave our jobs if we were almost 90 years old with cancer.. United States Supreme Court is officially a fucking joke..  trump
> Needs to add two more seats because this turd won’t retire
> 
> 
> ...




She's not a POS.
You are.
I bet you couldn't take any single ONE of her ailments on and keep working.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 17, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Supreme Court's Ginsburg says she's being treated for liver cancer, but still working 'full steam'
> 
> 
> The 87-year-old justice said she began a course of chemotherapy in May to treat a recurrence of cancer after a February scan revealed lesions on her liver.
> ...



Only in his mind and yours.  The Dems can tie up the Senate for 4 months easy.  And even Rump is making excuses for why he lost (crystal ball on his part).


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 17, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> She's not a POS.
> You are.
> I bet you couldn't take any single ONE of her ailments on and keep working.


That’s the point she ain’t working. She’s being wheeled into a room to give her a fucking stupid opinion about killing black babies


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m totally fine everyone


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 364379This POS won’t retire, we would all be told to leave our jobs if we were almost 90 years old with cancer.. United States Supreme Court is officially a fucking joke..  trump
> Needs to add two more seats because this turd won’t retire
> 
> 
> ...


With her type. It will go to the brain, probably there now. Bones.............3 months is asking a lot.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> It could if Republicans win.  But most of the GOP is too cowardly to do it as well.  I’m just saying it should happen, not that it actual ever will happen.


What is the vote required in the House to pass a constitutional amendment?  You don't even know, do you?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

If RBG doesn't make it past the election, Moscow Mitch will try to bypass the Biden Rule (SCOTUS nominations are not made during an election year) AGAIN, (remember Merrick Garland?) and the Senate will entertain another nominations from the BIG ORANGE LOSER in the OO.  I hope the Dems in the House and Senate throw down the gauntlet and stop this shit.

If RBG is on Gemzar (gemcitabine), she's toast. It doesn't work on a recurrence of liver tumor because the tumor has morphed from original cell type. Fuck.


----------



## mdk (Jul 17, 2020)

RGB will be doing Yoga on Jitt's grave.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> This POS won’t retire, we would all be told to leave our jobs if we were almost 90 years old with cancer.


The real question is how sound is her mind?  Someone needs to slip a mickey in her chemo and off the old bitch.  Get someone warmed up in the wings, DJT.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m totally fine everyone View attachment 364385




You're a fucking cockroach and the mods should delete this photo.  I'm reporting your sorry ass.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> With her type. It will go to the brain, probably there now. Bones.............3 months is asking a lot.



Nope, I am familiar with this cancer scenario.  This cancer originated in her pancreas.  She was in Sloan Kettering in NYC same time as my late spouse getting a procedure for her pancreas.  Everybody was buzzing that she was there. 
It will destroy her liver function.
Once it's down to 14-15% she will have only 2-3 weeks to live.
It's a horrid way to die.  
This sucks so bad.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

mdk said:


> RGB will be doing Yoga on Jitt's grave.



I so hope you are right.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> I hope that if it is her time to go, that she goes quickly.  Suffering under cancer is horrendous, and I wish it on no one.


I think it is appropriate to die such a miserable death like cancer, for one such as RBG who has provided such pain and misery that planned parenthood has to the black populace. As they say, Karma is a bitch and so is Ruthie...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> The real question is how sound is her mind?  Someone needs to slip a mickey in her chemo and off the old bitch.  Get someone warmed up in the wings, DJT.


Could always invite her down to that ranch that Justice Scalia went to...


----------



## Oddball (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## bendog (Jul 17, 2020)

I pray to not wish bad things for any person, but with Moscow Mitch that's hard for me.  This poor lady should have been allowed to retire without fear of McConnell's petty politics 7 years ago.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2020)

bendog said:


> I pray to not wish bad things for any person, but with Moscow Mitch that's hard for me.  This poor lady should have been allowed to retire without fear of McConnell's petty politics 7 years ago.



She choose to hold on, long after she should have retired. This is her hate, ruining her last few years.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What is the vote required in the House to pass a constitutional amendment?  You don't even know, do you?


2/3rds, in the House and Senate.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 17, 2020)

Ginsberg is just another leftist bigot who is so addicted to power that she'll die pathetically clinging to it. Good riddance.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2020)

bendog said:


> I pray to not wish bad things for any person, but with Moscow Mitch that's hard for me.  This poor lady should have been allowed to retire without fear of McConnell's petty politics 7 years ago.





> This poor lady should have been allowed to retire


 The only people stopping the mummy from retiring is the Demoncraps who dont want her to step/lay/fall down from the position because then President Trump replaces her, and then it would be a 6 to 3 majority and the progs would never get a decision for 20 more years....


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

bendog said:


> I pray to not wish bad things for any person, but with Moscow Mitch that's hard for me.  This poor lady should have been allowed to retire without fear of McConnell's petty politics 7 years ago.




YOU ARE SOOOOO SPOT ON, BenDog.  Agree 100%.


----------



## okfine (Jul 17, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> She's not a POS.
> You are.
> I bet you couldn't take any single ONE of her ailments on and keep working.


Jitsy works?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Ginsberg is just another leftist bigot who is so addicted to power that she'll die pathetically clinging to it. Good riddance.




And you fuckers regale about how hateful the liberals are.
Your hypocrisy and cruelty is beyond the pale.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

okfine said:


> Jitsy works?



His job is flooding this site with bile and bullshit.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> She choose to hold on, long after she should have retired. This is her hate, ruining her last few years.



No, asshole, she was trying to protect this country from the worst POTUS EVER to win the White House.  EVER.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 17, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Supreme Court's Ginsburg says she's being treated for liver cancer, but still working 'full steam'
> 
> 
> The 87-year-old justice said she began a course of chemotherapy in May to treat a recurrence of cancer after a February scan revealed lesions on her liver.
> ...


He can replace her at anytime.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> I do not post this with glee.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...







Jitss617 said:


> That’s the point she ain’t working. She’s being wheeled into a room to give her a fucking stupid opinion about killing black babies



No, she's not. 
But I bet even on chemo she can beat Trump down a 3-degree ramp without fear and drink a glass of water with one hand.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> He can replace her at anytime.



No, he can't.
Learn the damn law.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> She choose to hold on, long after she should have retired. This is her hate, ruining her last few years.


Yup, she had her chance in the early Hussein Regime years, with a majority Democrat Congress.


----------



## westwall (Jul 17, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Just 4 more months. 4 more months!
> 
> Hang on RBG, hang on!!!


Trump will likely get two in his next term.

Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> No, asshole, she was trying to protect this country from the worst POTUS EVER to win the White House.  EVER.




And that is your hate talking, the same hate that is driving that pathetic old woman to hold onto her job, while she should be spending time with her family.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Yup, she had her chance in the early Hussein Regime years, with a majority Democrat Congress.




That was her being greedy. Now she pays the price.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 17, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> And you fuckers regale about how hateful the liberals are.
> Your hypocrisy and cruelty is beyond the pale.


Go cry your crocodile tears elsewhere, virtue signaler. Liberal democrats are disgusting pieces of shit that cling to power and believe any horrifying means justify their self-centered ends.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> PussyBitch, Bush was still president after the election. Flush your brain.



That doesn't change the fact what Biden said.  Garland was not considered because Obama was going to be out of office after the election, no matter what. Trump made the nomination after busting Hillary's chops n 2016.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m totally fine everyone


What’s was wrong with the picture v


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 17, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> No, asshole, she was trying to protect this country from the worst POTUS EVER to win the White House.  EVER.


Well that's just another failure as she didn't do anything to protect the country from Obama.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> 2/3rds, in the House and Senate.



You had to look that up, didn't you?

So you think that one party will have 2/3 of the House and 2/3 of the Senate and they will all agree on term limits?  That will happen when pigs fly!


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> What’s was wrong with the picture v


Some triggered pussy reported it.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jul 17, 2020)

She is trying to demonstrate the absurdity of the Constitutional provision that does allow for federal judges to remain until death. We need a new Constitution for many reasons - the Constitution sucks.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> And of course _she_ gets the the very best of the best care from her very own government-mandated medical system which provides substandard care to the general public on an involuntary lifetime gun ban basis only. Didn't you know poor people are poor because they are mentally ill and exhibit symptoms of deranged thinking not in line with the political left on the court bench.



Government mandated?  What are you whining about now?  SCOTUS justices get the same insurance as every other government employee. When I worked for DoD, I paid out of paycheck additional money to get less care than my wife got from her employer for FREE!  because I had coverage available through the government, she could not add me to her coverage.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> She is trying to demonstrate the absurdity of the Constitutional provision that does allow for federal judges to remain until death. We need a new Constitution for many reasons - the Constitution sucks.




In this environment, any new Constitution would be far worse.


----------



## westwall (Jul 17, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> She is trying to demonstrate the absurdity of the Constitutional provision that does allow for federal judges to remain until death. We need a new Constitution for many reasons - the Constitution sucks.









The COTUS allows leeches, like you, to exist.  Were it not for that wonderful document your kind would have been eradicated long ago.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> When have I ever claimed Dems would do the right thing?



Republicans won't either when it comes to term limits.  Why is that so hard for you to grasp?

How about you go to your boss and demand that he fire you after 8 years of working for the company just because it is the right thing to do, and to give your job to someone else?  Would you actually do that?  If so, you are a bigger moron than I thought.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 17, 2020)

Fear not! The Grim Reaper is getting ready to finish the job she won't. She'll leave SCOTUS feet first but shes leaving nonetheless and it can't be soon enough.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 364379This POS won’t retire, we would all be told to leave our jobs if we were almost 90 years old with cancer.. United States Supreme Court is officially a fucking joke..  trump
> Needs to add two more seats because this turd won’t retire
> 
> 
> ...


It's a joke alright, but that's not why.  

She's holding on to keep a criminal from getting another appointment.

they joke is that they follow the Constitution these days.  Especially since they just imposed A poll tax.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol who’s gonna beat trump? Old white racist democrats?


At this point anyone who isn't tRump.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jul 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> In this environment, any new Constitution would be far worse.



The social chaos we are enduring is what leads to a peace agreement concerning how decisions are made concerning the regulation of social activities.








						SLCS - US4CC
					

US4CC




					www.us4cc.info


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jul 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> The COTUS allows leeches, like you, to exist.  Were it not for that wonderful document your kind would have been eradicated long ago.



I'm the best thing that ever happened to the evolution of the United States.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> The social chaos we are enduring is what leads to a peace agreement concerning how decisions are made concerning the regulation of social activities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or to full scale war and fragmentation. 


Your optimism is... not called for. imo.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> I do not post this with glee.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...


The only thing keeping her alive is knowing Trump is president. 
If she croaks they'll hide her body till after the election.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 17, 2020)

Ruthie is the prime example for term limits for the Supreme Court


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Government mandated? What are you whining about now?


Government mandated mental health incarceration and torture of unwanted members of crime families in mental hospitals and psychiatric wards.


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SCOTUS justices get the same insurance as every other government employee


Same as poor people on Medicaid? Oh really? Do you need some Navy surgery to cut that bullshit out of your head, and cauterize the wound with boiling tar? What sort of medical instruments does the medic need for that?


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jul 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Or to full scale war and fragmentation.


The Constitution was designed with the provision that the states were different, not unlike Europe; and the evolution of desegregation has lead to this social chaos we endure. It is an absurdity that we do not have ideological state segregation. The 2016 presidential candidate selection is proof of the absurdity, and I think Al Gore lost in home state in 2000. The founders would be quick to point this oddity, and explain that the Constitution is flawed and cannot meet the demands of diversity that the nation has evolved to, nor the relative sophistication of the society compared to the people of the 18th century.

Before a war there will be an offering of a peace agreement.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 17, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> She's not a POS.
> You are.
> I bet you couldn't take any single ONE of her ailments on and keep working.


Whatever asshole RBG is going to croak and Trump will put another SCJ on the bench. Go suck on a lemon!


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> The Constitution was designed with the provision that the states were different, not unlike Europe; and the evolution of desegregation has lead to this social chaos we endure. It is an absurdity that we do not have ideological state segregation. The 2016 presidential candidate selection is proof of the absurdity, and I think Al Gore lost in home state in 2000. The founders would be quick to point this oddity, and explain that the Constitution is flawed and cannot meet the demands of diversity that the nation has evolved to, nor the relative sophistication of the society compared to the people of the 18th century.
> 
> Before a war there will be an offering of a peace agreement.




Ideological state segregation? What the hell is that?


There was nothing wrong with the 2016 primaries. THe 2016 primaries were fine. They were better than many before them. We had real policy debate and the people choose. 


The dems, they had a problem with the way their leadership cheated the system to get Hillary the nomination, but , the dem voters took it like the good little serfs they are, and that was their choice.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 17, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> She's not a POS.
> You are.
> I bet you couldn't take any single ONE of her ailments on and keep working.


That's irrelevant asshole!
She's a dead pheasant who has been hanging in a shed and sooner or later the bird is going to rot.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 17, 2020)

This bitch is a cyborg!


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Democrats all have one thing in common
> Old whites racists killing black babies!
> Republicans are young, diverse, educated


Proven Fact. Besides ,Democrats have murdered 60 Million babies since Roe. Who is burning in Hell. RBG should be impeached for incompetence.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 17, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Ruthie is the prime example for term limits for the Supreme Court
> View attachment 364409


Best post in a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jul 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Ideological state segregation? What the hell is that?


"Red states" would be definite conservative Republican strong-holds defined by their state charters. And "Blue states" would be strong-hold of liberal principles that are defined in their state charters. And so forth for other economic ideological organizations.



Correll said:


> There was nothing wrong with the 2016 primaries. THe 2016 primaries were fine. They were better than many before them. We had real policy debate and the people choose.
> 
> The dems, they had a problem with the way their leadership cheated the system to get Hillary the nomination, but , the dem voters took it like the good little serfs they are, and that was their choice.


That was a problem. But I was referring to the final opposing presidential candidates were from the same state. It is hard to believe that the founders would have envisioned that possibility. And it would have been similarly difficult to anticipate that a candidate would lose his home state.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That doesn't change the fact what Biden said.  Garland was not considered because Obama was going to be out of office after the election, no matter what. Trump made the nomination after busting Hillary's chops n 2016.


Obama still had almost a year left in his presidency. And now we have the McConnell rule...

_“The American people should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new president.” ~ Mitch McConnell, February in an election year._​
... which McConnell already admitted he won't hesitate to break.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 17, 2020)

Cancer has returned. I detest her views and rulings, but it's sad and unfortunate. She's obviously been holding on as long as Trump is president. She should have stepped down while Obama was president, although, even if Trump immediately made a nomination, the Senate Dims will simply use the same excuse that the GOP Senate minority did back in 2016, and stall the procedure based on the fact that we were so close to a presidential election.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 17, 2020)

Most poor people are poor because they are poor money managers.


Erinwltr said:


> Ruth Bader Ginsburg Taken Way Out of Context - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> In a 2012 interview with an Arabic-language television station, Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg suggested that as Egypt prepared to write a new constitution, Egyptians look to more recently written constitutions than the United States'.
> ...


In her statement, she would only have us refer to those Bills of Rights that reflect our era, but ignore older portions of the Constitution and further, suggests looking at Canada's government policies (apparently, she is unaware that unlike our Bill of Rights, you don't actually have the "Freedom of Speech," where people in Canada have been fined and jailed for some of their speech.  People can be fined for criticizing Islam, as it has a growing influence on the Canadian government.  That's not the freedom of speech.  As time goes on, it becomes more and more restrictive in Canada and some have moved south of their border because of this.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> She is trying to demonstrate the absurdity of the Constitutional provision that does allow for federal judges to remain until death. We need a new Constitution for many reasons - the Constitution sucks.


I heard that Cuba was opened by the brown turd Obammy, if the Constitution sucks, i recommend that you spend some lovely time in that Socialist Utopian Paradise, then come back and see if the Constitution still sucks....


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m totally fine everyone View attachment 364385


She's working from home.


Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nope, I am familiar with this cancer scenario.  This cancer originated in her pancreas.  She was in Sloan Kettering in NYC same time as my late spouse getting a procedure for her pancreas.  Everybody was buzzing that she was there.
> It will destroy her liver function.
> Once it's down to 14-15% she will have only 2-3 weeks to live.
> It's a horrid way to die.
> This sucks so bad.


I thought it started with colo rectal. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 17, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Ruthie is the prime example for term limits for the Supreme Court
> View attachment 364409


Can you imagine walking into the room with that rotting corpse?  Everyone probably gags when they get close, and now with the Kung Flu, the other SC justices dont have to smell her...


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 364379This POS won’t retire, we would all be told to leave our jobs if we were almost 90 years old with cancer.. United States Supreme Court is officially a fucking joke..  trump
> Needs to add two more seats because this turd won’t retire
> 
> 
> ...



I will never wish this on ANYONE, but NOT RETIRING at her age with her life and death illness is a symptom of her own mental illness. She REALLY needs to step down


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 17, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I will never wish this on ANYONE, but NOT RETIRING at her age with her life and death illness is a symptom of her own mental illness. She REALLY needs to step down


She has NO respect for America hanging on.. trump stack the courts!


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> The only thing keeping her alive is knowing Trump is president.
> If she croaks they'll hide her body till after the election.


Probably already croaked. And they ARE hiding the body. Ain't the first body Democrats have hidden. Or MOVED. See Vince Foster.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> Obama still had almost a year left in his presidency. And now we have the McConnell rule...
> 
> _“The American people should have a voice in the selection of their next Supreme Court Justice. Therefore, this vacancy should not be filled until we have a new president.” ~ Mitch McConnell, February in an election year._​
> ... which McConnell already admitted he won't hesitate to break.


So he can change his mind. Besides ,he could assume Trump will win.


----------



## kyzr (Jul 17, 2020)

I hope Thomas retires so Trump can appoint a nice young conservative justice.
That would be the ultimate FU for Thomas on the democrats/Biden for his treatment during confirmation.

Then RBG "retires" and Trump gets another pick before his term ends.  

Maybe Breyer (81) wants time off too?  

That would setup the USSC for a generation or two.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 17, 2020)

Die with dignity?

WHAT dignity?????


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2020)

San Souci said:


> So he can change his mind. Besides ,he could assume Trump will win.


So rules are meant to be broken, huh?

Then if Democrat win the Congress and Biden wins, you should have no qualms if they decide to add a few seats to the Supreme Court bench, right?


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 17, 2020)

kyzr said:


> I hope Thomas retires so Trump can appoint a nice young conservative justice.
> That would be the ultimate FU for Thomas on the democrats/Biden for his treatment during confirmation.
> 
> Then RBG "retires" and Trump gets another pick before his term ends.
> ...


I doubt we'll get another as good as Thomas


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> So rules are meant to be broken, huh?
> 
> Then if Democrat win the Congress and Biden wins, you should have no qualms if they decide to add a few seats to the Supreme Court bench, right?


They already plan to. Democrats always cheat.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2020)

San Souci said:


> They already plan to. Democrats always cheat.


And you're good with that, right? After all, it's just breaking the rules like McConnell will do.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> And you're good with that, right? After all, it's just breaking the rules like McConnell will do.


The Democrats plan to make DC and Puerto Rico States and totally change SCOTUS. Not to mention other power grabs.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2020)

San Souci said:


> The Democrats plan to make DC and Puerto Rico States and totally change SCOTUS. Not to mention other power grabs.


Was my question too hard for ya? You're ok with them breaking the rules and adding more seats to make that court Liberal, right?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 17, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> I love ginsburg, she's from just about 25 miles  from here[her and trump have the same urban DNA]  and the bench needs her, but your only concern in how you feel about the right is because you are worried about her seat and not her, don't even try to pretend it is otherwise, I know too many white liberals just like you.



Sorry,
You have no clue.   Ginsberg is not a qualified Justice.   she was appointed ONLY because she was female by politically correct Democrat politicians.
She is probably one of the least qualified Justices to have ever sat on the bench.

But democrats don't need qualified Justices, only those that vote properly


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 17, 2020)

Trump will nominate another Establishment goon, like the other two.

I was against Gorsuch AND Kavanaugh because I did my research.  Both have a history of coddling the wishes of the Establishment Deep State.
People who cheered their nominations only because Trump niminated them were and still are fools.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Cancer has returned. I detest her views and rulings, but it's sad and unfortunate. She's obviously been holding on as long as Trump is president. She should have stepped down while Obama was president, although, even if Trump immediately made a nomination, the Senate Dims will simply use the same excuse that the GOP Senate minority did back in 2016, and stall the procedure based on the fact that we were so close to a presidential election.


The Senate was not a minority in 2016.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> And you're good with that, right? After all, it's just breaking the rules like McConnell will do.


What rules, dumbass?


----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2020)

Things are not looking good for Ruth Bader Ginsburg.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 17, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Sorry,
> You have no clue. Ginsberg is not a qualified Justice. she was appointed ONLY because she was female by politically correct Democrat politicians.
> She is probably one of the least qualified Justices to have ever sat on the bench.



clue or no clue I have always admired her and we are obviously looking at the end of someone who deserves our sincere admiration, she has mine



> But democrats don't need qualified Justices, only those that vote properly


Change "democrat" to white liberals and i'm onboard with ya, they rigged the game using judges and arbitrators as gatekeepers to protect the lefts agenda from the voters.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 17, 2020)

Faun said:


> Was my question too hard for ya? You're ok with them breaking the rules and adding more seats to make that court Liberal, right?


I am OK with Trump appointing another Justice.Period. End of conversation.


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

wamose said:


> That's Biden like coherency right there. "It's understandable that Blacks want to kill innocent White people?" With all due respect,  you're a new breed of fucked up.


No, I'm being honest of what's gonna happen... Jus sayin...


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Lead by example; give some hood rat all your stuff and then shoot yourself.


Wow, you're a total fuckin idiot.... And a racist moffo. You need to jump off a bridge and see if god saves you.


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

wamose said:


> That's Biden like coherency right there. "It's understandable that Blacks want to kill innocent White people?" With all due respect,  you're a new breed of fucked up.


Dude, get with events.... We have killed and suffered so many black people throughout hundreds of years... Do you think they're not angry? And can you not expect restitution? 

It's gonna happen... and we're in big trouble...


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

I can tell you for sure, that we're in trouble. Even being white and supporting, I'm in trouble.... It's gonna happen. 

And it's probably deserved for most of you.


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

wamose said:


> That's Biden like coherency right there. "It's understandable that Blacks want to kill innocent White people?" With all due respect,  you're a new breed of fucked up.


Black people don't want to do that. But it's becoming a fact that they may have to.

Because white people are fucking racist idiots like you.


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

iceberg said:


> has there ever been a point in your life where you made sense?


Really? Go ahead, get me started...


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

friggin pussy jew wannabe...


----------



## Picaro (Jul 18, 2020)

RWS said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Lead by example; give some hood rat all your stuff and then shoot yourself.
> ...



Ah, so you're saying you just want 'Everybidy Else' to pay, not you, cuz you babble a lot of stupid PC nonsense and deserve a free pass. LOL you vermin have worn out the silly 'racist' label; it doesn't work any more, now that you scum have outed yourselves as the violent racist POS traitors you are.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 18, 2020)

RWS said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > That's Biden like coherency right there. "It's understandable that Blacks want to kill innocent White people?" With all due respect,  you're a new breed of fucked up.
> ...



LOl so where do all these 'minorities' come from, since all the wacists killed them n stuff? Why aren't the survivors fleeing this hellhole? Got any pics of the crowded refugee camps in Mexico and Canada to show us of all the poor innocent victims fleeing Da Evul White Man N Stuff? lol lol lol

Moron. And that is not a ad hom, that's a demonstrable fact in your case.


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

I can't believe you are a freaking hater. really?

What religion do you follow?


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

Since ur an asshole and not answering, i'll do it for you:
Evul White Man N Stuff


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

You're all assholes! I am Spartacus! 

Fuck you all!!!


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

It's the greatest thing ever... 

You have to watch the whole episodes. 

Tell me if you disagree.


----------



## RWS (Jul 18, 2020)

I am Spartacus!


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 18, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > She is trying to demonstrate the absurdity of the Constitutional provision that does allow for federal judges to remain until death. We need a new Constitution for many reasons - the Constitution sucks.
> ...


azzz


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 18, 2020)

RWS said:


> I can't believe you are a freaking hater. really?
> 
> What religion do you follow?


For someone who denies 'hating' anyone you sure put up a lot of 'Jew hate' posts.
If YOU could change into a 'rich Jew' you'd do it in a heartbeat. Fucking loser hypocrite!


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 18, 2020)

RWS said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > That's Biden like coherency right there. "It's understandable that Blacks want to kill innocent White people?" With all due respect,  you're a new breed of fucked up.
> ...


Not just a 'Bell Curve' boy but an illiterate one too. LOL!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 18, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that if it is her time to go, that she goes quickly.  Suffering under cancer is horrendous, and I wish it on no one.
> ...




James Madison is our local zoned high school



Supreme Court justice *Ruth Bader Ginsburg*, Democratic presidential candidate *Bernie Sanders* and Senate minority leader *Charles Schumer* were all graduates of James Madison High School. (and Norm Coleman)

*How One 'Ordinary' Brooklyn High School Produced Six Nobel ...*


*The school has a room dedicated to Justice BG.*


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 18, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


James Madison would be proud


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 18, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





I am afraid to drink the local water that has produced such Liberal luminaries.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Was my question too hard for ya? You're ok with them breaking the rules and adding more seats to make that court Liberal, right?
> ...


LOLOL 

Thanks for admitting you're a hypocrite.


----------



## gulfman (Jul 18, 2020)

Ginsburg belongs in a hospice getting ready for her dirt nap.


----------



## RWS (Jul 19, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


GL:, I'm just saying what's gonna happen. And you fucks will have to deal with it.


----------



## RWS (Jul 19, 2020)

The reality that we hope for is ET intervention. 

To make all you wicked and foolish people wrong.


----------



## RWS (Jul 19, 2020)

Vinegar strokes, btw...

Anyone who understands that, is an eskimo brother...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 24, 2020)

gulfman said:


> Ginsburg belongs in a hospice getting ready for her dirt nap.


Is she dead yet?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 24, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Breaking:  "Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was admitted to a Baltimore hospital early Tuesday for treatment of a possible infection, her office said."
> 
> ...




Hope so.


----------



## RWS (Jul 25, 2020)

Who are these fucking people that you're talking about?

And why does it matter?

Who the fuck really cares? 

You're all assholes. Whatever you say, I hear "assholes" in my eardrums... I got that tinnitus filter... 

Why is anything that you say, entertainment? Or worth thinking about?


----------



## RWS (Jul 25, 2020)

You're all full of yourselves. 

And reality is outside of that, and you can try to make people believe in ur shits. 

And that's cool with me.


----------



## RWS (Jul 25, 2020)

But I will show reality is not your religion.


----------



## BigDave (Jul 25, 2020)

RBG could be a Vampire and we could be stuck with her for a while


----------



## RWS (Jul 25, 2020)

All lives matter!


----------



## blastoff (Jul 25, 2020)

She’s a tough old babe for sure but 100% Trump will nominate her replacement.  Just a matter of time, either before or after the election.


----------



## RWS (Jul 25, 2020)

You are talking about absolute bs. 

I'm talking about reality. 

You speak of evil religious followings, that pertain to your evil politics, and shit. 

I speak the truth.


----------



## RWS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Leo123 (Jul 25, 2020)

you can watch Kayleigh's press conferences elsewhere where they don't cut her off.   I stopped watching Fox's news programs a long time ago.   They still have some good conservative commentators on though.   For how long I don't know.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 25, 2020)

blastoff said:


> She’s a tough old babe for sure but 100% Trump will nominate her replacement.  Just a matter of time, either before or after the election.


She might outlive other justices. Chief Justice John Roberts was hospitalized last month after injuring his head in a fall.


----------



## RWS (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 26, 2020)

RWS said:


>


This was one of my wedding songs... Friggin wrong eventually!


----------



## RWS (Jul 26, 2020)

Here's how you can figure out if you should get married... These are our wedding songs... They are diametrically opposite. If I had figured it out before, I wouldn't have done it. 

Her song: 
My song:


----------



## RWS (Jul 26, 2020)

Let's see who can tell the difference...


----------



## BigDave (Jul 27, 2020)

Hatred of Republicans and Trump Derangement Syndrome is strong with Communist idiot Stephen King









						Stephen King Dreams of Happy World with Trump and Cruz Dead, Ginsburg Alive
					

In Sunday's New York Times Book Review, leftist author Stephen King lauded a new novel called Afterland by Lauren Beukes, which is supposedly a "high-concept feminist thriller," or as King writes, "feminist in the sense that most of the men have




					www.newsbusters.org


----------



## whitehall (Jul 27, 2020)

Steve McQueen, Patrick Swazy? These hollywood he-men died young from the same cancer Ruth Ginzburg brushed aside. Factor in lung cancer and you have a babe that is as tough as nails. I don't agree with her politics but I admire her DNA.


----------



## Zorro! (Sep 21, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Don't be surprised if Ruth fairs just fine.  She's in better shape than a lot of folks I know.






*Back In 2016, Biden Said President Had ‘Constitutional Responsibility’ To Fill Vacant SCOTUS Seat*


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Sep 21, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> View attachment 391235


Whoa.  That's fucked up.  Nevertheless, I'd be lying if I said I didn't almost piss myself laughing.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Yes, Impeached Trump will get to spend the next four years deciding on which brand of diaper fits him best.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


you are desperate for attention this is your third straight dead thread you have brought back to life


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I admit, rubbing it in is fun.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 21, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He's a lonely .


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL hey I have to give you credit for the goofy Obama bobble head GIF.


----------

